# Swiss Made Accutron 214 Movement?



## TuneFiz (Jul 10, 2009)

First post here, so hi everyone!

Over the years many Accutrons have passed through my collection, mostly 214's, although a few 218's here and there.

In that time I've never come across a "Swiss Made" 214 movement, well, that is to say, brevet marked.

I guess it's possible that I've already seen several and just don't remember them?

Anyways, ever seen one of these? As marked it's an H model, sits in a pretty ordinary railroad approved. It runs great and keeps perfect time, but obviously needs a cleaning.

Thanks!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Welcome to the forum TuneFiz. 

A bit of a rarity there I think. I have a small collection of 214s and your post made me go and take the back off them all to check --- I needed to throw out the run down batteries anyway  --- but, no, mine are all U.S.A. marked. One is marked 214H although the H is stamped just above the "214" rather than fully engraved like yours.

I cannot make out the year code on yours....what is it? I assume this is a very late 214 if it is Swiss made?? :huh:


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome TuneFiz,This is a1973. 214. (genuine) Swiss spaceview.I say genuine because i have seen so many conversions recently it makes me want to weep so many lovely 214s ruined for a quick profit.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Andy is your movement marked N4 which is the date for 1974 not 1973 as stated in your post not that it really matters as that spaceview is a nice looking watch.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> but, no, mine are all U.S.A. marked.


Doh!....no they're not!...I do have one  . After seeing Andy's square Spaceview, I remembered I had one...


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

dombox40 said:


> Hi Andy is your movement marked N4 which is the date for 1974 not 1973 as stated in your post not that it really matters as that spaceview is a nice looking watch.


Yes quite right 74 my mistake


----------



## TuneFiz (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow, some great information provided. Thanks everyone! 

Fantastic watches by the way, great pictures.

I guess it's not at all unusual, one thing interesting is it seems they're all hack models? Could it be their Swiss factory produced all the movements with hack setting and their American factory produced all the rest?

Interesting indeed.

Thanks again!


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I have this Swiss made Accutron Astronaut with a Swiss 214 movement in it. When I posted it once before some, that shall remain nameless, thought it was a franken. The dial is marked T Swiss T below the 6 as well as the movement has 2142 Swiss Made and Brevet-Patent.


----------

